# Fading Gravid Spot?



## Bust (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry if this has been posted before but I can't find it on the board.

I have a female with a dark gravid spot who is larger than normal, so I assume she is pregnant. I put her in a baby saver (a small floating tank inside the main tank with a grill at the bottom for the fry to fall through so they can't be eaten)

She's been in there for a few days now but yesterday I noticed the gravid spot had faded, but today it was dark again. Is this normal, or can anyone explain why this is happening.

Thanks in advance

Bust


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

hey Bust.....

which fish are we talking about?


----------



## Bust (May 14, 2009)

sorry, she's a guppy


----------

